# 3/8-3/9



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

Left out of OB around one thirty on Friday, managed to find our way through the fog the first couple of miles, and were greeted with clear skys and calm seas the entire way to the first rig. We reached the fishing grounds with a good two or three hours of light left to drag some popers and drink some coldies. First yf hit the deck about twenty minutes after every thing was set and ready to go. We closed out the afternoon with two more yft's and one mystery bite. Started diamond jigging and seemed like we were getting black fin in the boat every time down. After getting bored of that and wanted a change of pace Capt. Bert decided to make the short run over to the next rig only to find zero action. Back to the original spot we go. Black fin action picked up exactly where we left off. The next morning we caught two more small yf's, several bonita, and had a mystery fish get away due to an outrigger clip being way too tight.  No hooters but with a boat load of tuna to bring home I guess you can't complain. We ended up with 6 yft's, 3 of which were 40# or bigger, and over 30 black fin. Tons of surface action going on out there so get out there and hog up damn it!


----------



## Cast-N-Call (Apr 21, 2009)

Great report and looks like ya'll had great weather/sea conditions. Great pictures, there is something about a blood stained boat that makes me feel all warm and fuzzy. Get out there and keep the post coming for those of us that rarely get to fish, reading good reports and seeing pictures like that makes it a little easier to get by until the next trip.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

how do you keep those black fins ... they taste great the day i get them .... but if i freeze them they kinda turn into blue fish . Eatable , but not incredible. If you have a secret let me know i useally just keep one or two .... cause their great fresh.


----------



## d-a (Mar 13, 2010)

Ozeanjager said:


> how do you keep those black fins ... they taste great the day i get them .... but if i freeze them they kinda turn into blue fish . Eatable , but not incredible. If you have a secret let me know i useally just keep one or two .... cause their great fresh.


Are you rinsing them off with fresh water?

d-a


----------



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

Sorry for mislabeling that post, it was actually from this past weekend 4/8-4/9.


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Nice trip !!*

Thanks for sharing, sure most of us figured out the date was meant to be 04, good report and nice fish. Nice looking boat as well,I like the express style, is it a GS ? let me know , as well what power do you have in there. cannot wait to get out there myself. It sounds like you caught all your yft on the troll, what were you pulling as far as lures ?


----------



## Top Dawg (Jan 15, 2010)

Was that at petronius


----------



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

Ozeanjager said:


> how do you keep those black fins ... they taste great the day i get them .... but if i freeze them they kinda turn into blue fish . Eatable , but not incredible. If you have a secret let me know i useally just keep one or two .... cause their great fresh.


We rinse them and vacum seal them. The ones we have eaten before being frozen have been great, I'll let you know how the ones taste after thawed.


----------



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

Frenchy said:


> Thanks for sharing, sure most of us figured out the date was meant to be 04, good report and nice fish. Nice looking boat as well,I like the express style, is it a GS ? let me know , as well what power do you have in there. cannot wait to get out there myself. It sounds like you caught all your yft on the troll, what were you pulling as far as lures ?


We were pulling small plastic chuggers and a had one hit a b/w ilander. As far as the boat, it's a friend of mines and I'm not sure on the specs. I think it has two catipilar 500's but not 100% on that.


----------



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

The boat is a 32 topaz with twin 350 hp cummins. We started out at petronis fished till about two hours till dark pulled up and ran to the marlin to find dead water trolled to ram power to find more dead water. Made our way back to petronis about 2:00 and diamond jigged til dawn.


----------



## offshorealot (Jan 27, 2011)

You Boys act like you know what you are doing!:beer:


----------



## Bub (Oct 7, 2007)

looks like a blast


----------



## Blue C (Sep 25, 2009)

offshorealot said:


> You Boys act like you know what you are doing!:beer:


 Damn it William, with a name like offshorealot one would think you wouldn't come up with so many excuses to back out of fishing with us everytime we go.


----------

